# Consignment



## Travlr7 (Sep 20, 2005)

Consignment has come up, due to some problems I'm having at a location, so I've come here for some enlightenment.


----------



## mewell (Sep 20, 2005)

While I do consignment at a shop that pays me for loss I also work with a shop that I "split" the loss with. That's to say, on a pen that would retail for $30, I take half of what I'd get if the pen is stolen. Another shop pays me regardless, and one more just buys them outright, no consignment.


----------

